# Are you Promming?



## Polednice

As I'm sure you're all perfectly aware, this year's BBC Proms were announced in April and booking opened yesterday. I've got my tickets, but have you got yours?!

If you're going to any Proms this year, here's a place to share with everyone which ones have caught your eye  I normally go to just one concert each year, but I'm treating myself to two this time round! But that's just because I found it incredibly difficult to choose between these two beauties:

*Prom 4* (19th July)

*Schumann* (orch. Mahler): _Manfred_ Overture
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2

interval

*Tchaikovsky*: _Manfred_ Symphony

Simon Trpčeski _piano_
Vasily Petrenko _conductor_
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

---------- To be honest, I could take or leave the Rachmaninov! However, I have been absolutely craaaaving a performance of Tchaikovsky's best symphony. Petrenko has already proven himself worthy by creating the best available recording of the very same piece, so I am naturally soiling myself with excitement.

*Prom 58* (29th August)

*Dvořák*: _Carnival_ Overture
*Martinů*: Fantaisies Symphoniques

interval

*Grieg*: Piano Concerto

interval

*Janáček*: The Ballad of Blaník
*Dvořák*: Symphony No. 8

Lars Vogt _piano_
Sir John Eliot Gardiner _conductor_
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

---------- Again, I am overcome with adrenaline and am salivating uncontrollably.


----------



## SimonH

Hope you enjoy those. I'm really thinking of going to one or two myself. How early do you think you need to queue for tickets on the day?


----------



## Il Seraglio

I am absolutely kicking myself for not seeing the Welsh National Opera performing Wagner's Die Meistersinger. It looks as if the concert performance at the Proms on Saturday night was the last one. It was amazing... even on TV. 

Anyway, I am seriously considering buying tickets for *Prom 21* to see Sir Simon Rattle conduct Berlioz' Romeo et Juliette and Act II of Tristan und Isolde. But I realised it's going to be with the Orchestra of the Age of the Enlightenment. If this means they will be playing on 18th century instruments then I probably won't bother.


----------



## SimonH

I've got tickets for Prom 13. Very excited!


----------



## Jaime77

I got no tickets  but i have bbc4 and that will do - i can see on tv and listen on radio - does the job


----------

